# seeking a web host



## bridgette (Feb 26, 2003)

I am seeking a reliable web host for a small business site.  Criteria: friendly to Mac, affordable, CGI scripts, RELIABLE, available tech support


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi,

What kind of space are you needing?  I run a hosting service and offer pretty low prices.  If you can give me a little more information on what kind of features you want I can see if I can help.

I also offer domain name registration if you need that as well.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 1, 2003)

bridgette! I have the best host. http://www.icdsoft.com These guys are amazing.  $5 a month. email tech service is lightning fast. Check out their site for all the features. (if you go with these guys... and they ask you where you found out about this site... just tell them nummi.org)


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a great option for you. http://www.newtechadvisors.com. 
I have had several sites hosted with them (they are no longer up due to my own decision) and their rates are fantastic. $99/year for 200MB of space (unheard of) and Richard Greenwood, the owner, is available for questions and help. He only charges $15.00 for domain name registration for 1 year. Register.com charges $35, for comparison.

Check his website for phone number and basic information, as I highly recommend him. Check this site for hosting speed, etc.: www.katiemoos.com. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## twister (Mar 3, 2003)

Yea ICDsoft rocks!  If you have any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## Androo (Mar 5, 2003)

yo twister, i think this summer or sometime after i'm going to switch to icdsoft, since it's the same price, but comes with php and all. Oh yea, just use ICDsoft, the website looks spiffy, the prices aren't stupidly high, and i think unlimited emails.... yes it does have that. Awesome. Also, it's gotta be one of the fastest things ever. Twister's site takes a second to load!
I am going to use them soon (i'll use your link twister ).
I got a cool suggestion though. This friend of mine told me this cool free one with no ads and php, (its a subdomain). I forget what it's called, but if you can find something with no ads and php, then go to www.dot.tk and you can register a domain for free that is a url cloaking thingy.
Later,
Androo.


----------



## twister (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Androo _
> *(i'll use your link twister *



Yea!  

I do love my site and my hosting company.  Lots of room, GREAT customer service, and so many more little things like unlimited email address and a database and sub domains and ftp access's and stats.  SWEET


----------



## Androo (Mar 6, 2003)

Twister: subdomains? do you get unlimited, cuz i need a lot of subdomains usually....
o there's only 5... that should be about enuff for me! i only need like 4, and then i'd probably give one to someone (a friend).


----------



## twister (Mar 6, 2003)

5 only.  but you can buy more.


----------



## webgodjj (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.imhosted.com/

9.95 per month... 500M storage... 15G transfer... Unlimited email address... php... mysql...

Best of all... You can get Telnet access if you request it.

Believer me it is worth every penny to have telnet access to your server.

If you are a web designer offering hosting... check out their gold package $30 per month to hold unlimited domains and 2G of storage!


----------



## Ugg (Mar 7, 2003)

Yes, I highly recommend ICD Soft.  EXCELLENT customer service.  Although their online instruction manual sucks.  I'm a total newbie at web design so I appreciated their quick responses.  I think it is 300 mb/month transfer.  5 subdomains and up to 100 email addresses.


----------



## gigi (Mar 8, 2003)

i use infinology.com 

"9,000 MB of Space, 5,000 POP 3 Emails, and 50,000 MB/Month of Web Traffic " for $6.95 + a free domain name !!


----------



## twister (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ugg _
> *Yes, I highly recommend ICD Soft.  EXCELLENT customer service.  Although their online instruction manual sucks.  I'm a total newbie at web design so I appreciated their quick responses.  I think it is 300 mb/month transfer.  5 subdomains and up to 100 email addresses. *



actually it's unlimited email address


----------

